# Street Shirts



## 5V5 (May 14, 2010)

Hey all, I couldn't find a thread on this webiste so I thought I'd post one just in case.

I have a online store and like Reddbubble, Cafepress, Zazzle, etc. I wasn't that impressed with what they offerd. I found a website I was impressed with though! Streetshirts | T-shirts, T shirt Printing and Custom T-shirts with next-day UK delivery.

What I like the most about this store is that, let's say you have a .PNG Image and you want it vectored but you can't be botherd. The image uploading section will ask you if you like'd it Vectored and viola! It's done. You then select the different coloured areas and get to chose the different types of meterial such as Flex, Flock, Pearl, Glitter, Neon and glow in the dark!

They also let you (my fav part) Make your personal space YOUR personal space. Upload any amount of Graphics whatever size and just go mental and have a header, background, change of text colour, how many shirts per row, how many designs per pages. etc. 

Only downside is that they say you can make some money off your shirts but I haven't seen a "price setter" on the shirts I create so I dunno whats going on there. Plus there abit, pricey. Mind you quality is really good.

P.S. They also have a USA version: http://www.streetshirts.com/


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

I think the coding is outstanding. They have added a pen tool to create vectors which is quite amazing. On the down side the interface is far too complicated for an average internet surfer to use and the prices are waaaay too expensive. I think they have lost touch with what sort of customer actually creates and buys shirts online..


----------

